# Company of Heroes: Nachricht an alle?



## PinKing (8. März 2009)

wie kann ich bei CoH Nachrichten an alle schicken? Mit Enter schreib ich nur an mein Team.


----------



## lordofthe1337 (8. März 2009)

Shift+Enter


----------

